# best snow tire for 2500 hd



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a 05 2500 hd and i would like to know what the best snow tire is.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

bfg allterrain ta ko's


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

frndinalowplace;418159 said:


> bfg allterrain ta ko's


I agree....nice tires.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

michilin ltx ms 265 75 r16


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

metrolawncare;418184 said:


> I agree....nice tires.


Me as well....Had the BF A/Ts on my 02 - they were awesome.


----------



## MOXIE (Jan 19, 2007)

*Bfg At M+s*

I have an 03 2500HD with 28575R16 on it. This tire 8% larger in dia than the stock 245s. This helped my highway mileage, with the 4.10 gears. I have 54,000 miles on them and will be rotating[front to back] one more time. This is the fourth rotation. As soon as I feel the cupping I swap them. Great tire in the snow and logging roads in Maine. 
MOXIE


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I run the Michilen Lattitude X Ice. Next best thing since the Blizzak WS15.
http://www.michelinman.com/tires/winter/latitude-x-ice/

Jon


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I used Cooper Discoverer M+S for the past 3 years. 265/75-16

I'm thinking of going with 235/85-16 this time around. Was wondering if there is anything better?

Cant beat these though. Just not good for all year around driving.


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

TLS;418767 said:


> I used Cooper Discoverer M+S for the past 3 years. 265/75-16
> 
> I'm thinking of going with 235/85-16 this time around. Was wondering if there is anything better?
> 
> Cant beat these though. Just not good for all year around driving.


TLS - I had 235/85's on my 02....they were amazing in the snow - better than I ever thought they could be. With my 05 I just picked up I bought 265/75's to see the difference. For pure winter performance, I can't imagine anything better than a 235. Good luck

-Greg


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yeah, I ran 235's on my old '90

When I bought my current 265 Discoverers, I was thinking more for weight capacity and running them year round.

I'll be OK with the wieght problem, (be better if they were 3415 too), and I plan to run a summer tire on my other rims.


----------



## mike0955 (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought a set of BFG Commericial Traction T/A tires this year. They look pretty mean and are rated for severe weather service. They only come in BSW and load range E. I'll let you know when it starts snowing!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

They look similar to the old Goodyear Workhorse tires.

I really like the traction that the siped tread gives me on my Discoverer's though.

In the summer it sounds like I'm driving around on tires made of rubber cement!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill be looking into some of these myself. Thanks guys


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*re tires*

Cooper mud&snows great tire


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

245/75/16 michelin LTX M+S one of the best tires I have Ever installed and is now the only tire I will ever install on a plow truck. And the stock size is best, Bigger might help your mileage but they will float easier than narrower tires the 235/85/16 is a good size but I don't think that the weight capacities are the same as the E rated 245's


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I've tried the LTX M+S's a couple years ago. Wear like iron. Once they wear down a bit they're useless in the rain and worse in the snow.

Very good choice for an all year round tire thats good in the snow.

The 235/85's and 245/75's are both rated at 3042lbs. The 265/75's are when you bump up to 3415lbs.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

thanks for all the info


----------

